# Enemy Territory makes monitor switch off...



## NightLord (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm using a mac mini with a 15 inch CRT monitor, from about 2002-ish, and It works fine on 1024x768, so long a the refresh rate is low, but the problem is, when I try to run Enemy Territory (and I suspect other games too), it must use a resolution/framerate my monitor can't handle, as it turns off (not physically, but it doesn't show anything, and i have to blindly navigate my way out of it (luckily, i have ET on my windows PC, and know the menu layout)

Does anyone know what I can do to either:
A: Get ET to run at a supported resolution/refresh rate
B: Get my monitor to run a wider range of resolutions

Any help would be appreciated
PS: My monitor is from G2E15L


----------



## Damrod (Dec 25, 2005)

I think the refresh rate goes beyond the specs your monitor can handle. To stop ET from going above a certain refresh rate, just add the following lines to the cfg-file (either located inside the ET directory, or under "~/Library/Application Support/Enemy Territory":


```
seta r_maxDisplayRefresh "75"
seta r_minDisplayRefresh "75"
```

The value of 75 MHz is just an example, you might want to do some try and error to check how high you can go, or google for the specs of your monitor


----------



## NightLord (Dec 25, 2005)

That didn't work...When I edit it and run it, nothing happens, and the changes I made are gone when I look...Any more ideas?


----------



## Johndoemanny34362 (Dec 25, 2005)

New 17inch CRT monitors, capable of 85hz at 1280x1024, cost less than $100 right now, if you want to buy one. I can't stand old CRTs that are small and cap at 60hz at max resolution.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2005)

While the above post doens't pose much of a solution to the problem, it's a possibility.  If your monitor is just too old, then it might not be able to handle the higher refresh rate regardless of whether you are on a Mac or PC.  Newer CRT monitors handle higher refresh rates a lot better and might be the only solution at this point.  Thankfully, most CRTs are inexpensive since they aren't in high demand thanks to the low price points of today's LCD displays.

Hopefully someone will be able to come up with a quick fix for use with your current monitor.  I'm shocked that the game doesn't allow you to set it to follow the default settings of the operating system's display settings.  At the very least is should be able to set the refresh rate to 60 Hz from within the game's settings.


----------



## NightLord (Dec 25, 2005)

You probably can, but not when you cannot see what you're doing...


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you tried zapping the PRAM?  Hold down Apple-Option-P-R right after the Macintosh startup chime.  Hold it down for about 3-5 chimes and then let it go.  Hopefully this will reset the monitor settings back to something that the monitor can handle.


----------



## NightLord (Dec 25, 2005)

Its only when I run this specific game that it happens, not at other times...


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you tried deleting the .plist preference files for this game?  Download OnyX and run it to delete any preferences that you don't need anymore, as well as other system diagnostic stuff.


----------



## NightLord (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope, still doesn't work


----------



## smartvm (Apr 3, 2009)

i will suggest you go for Best Monitor Switch


----------

